# Getting USB Drive to work



## snydergc (Jun 25, 2010)

Do I have to mount the USB drive or will it mount automatically? When I put it in it comes up with the following last line:

```
GEOM_LABEL: Label for Provider da0s1 is msdosfs/USB DISK
```
I'm using version 6.2.
I tried reading the directory and copying files from it to no avail.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 25, 2010)

If you are at a console (no X, no GUI env), then it will not automount.  You will need to mount it manually.  The GEOM_LABEL output is telling you that there is a /dev/msdosfs/USB DISK device created for it.

If you are in a GUI env (GNOME, KDE, Xfce, etc), then it may automount, depending on the configuration.  If it does automount, it will most likely appear as /media/msdosfs/USB DISK.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 26, 2010)

> I tried reading the directory and copying files from it to no avail.


For manual mount try this:

```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/ntfsprogs
sudo make install clean
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs
sudo make install clean
cd /mnt
sudo mkdir usb
sudo mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usb
```

*sudo* command *is not* on the base system.


----------

